# Server programmieren



## Nick H. (18. Mai 2005)

Moin ich bin neu hier
ich hab bis jetzt nur Me geproggt

ich hoffe mal euer Slogan da oben stimmt :wink: 
ich hab nämlich ein Problem:

so also ich will einen eigenen Server proggen
wie genau muss ich das machen?

also ich über wache einen Port is ja eh egal hab einfach mal 1234 genommen
aber was nun
ich will das ganze ohne Servlets machen
ich will einen eigenen Server proggen

also wie soll ich die requests verarbeiten
ich kenne dafür keine Klasse
ausser die servlet Klassen

oder kann man ohne allzu großen aufwand Servlets in einen eigenen Server einbinden?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen
bis die Tage


----------



## Gast (18. Mai 2005)

Für Leute wie dich, die zu faul sind eine Suchmaschine zu benutzen, gehört das Internet verboten.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...official&q=java+server+programmierung&spell=1


----------



## Anselmus (18. Mai 2005)

genau  :wink: 

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_16_000.htm#Xxx999380


----------



## Nick H. (18. Mai 2005)

Jungs, also ich bin kein Foren Neuling
ich hab seit 2 Wochen nach sowas gesucht

Java Insel 2 hab ich schon lange
ich hab sogar das Buch von www.javabuch.de
wo genau das drinsteht was ich suche
nur nicht so erklärt das ich es verstehe


ich habs jetzt sogar hinbekommen
das der Server eine Html Datei an den Browser sendet
das Problem ist nur es ist immer die gleiche

wie lese ich den die Pfad angabe des Headers aus?


----------



## DP (19. Mai 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Leute wie dich, die zu faul sind eine Suchmaschine zu benutzen, gehört das Internet verboten.
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...official&q=java+server+programmierung&spell=1



ganz toller link. da können wir die domain java-forum ja gleich auf google redirecten :applaus:


----------



## Nick H. (19. Mai 2005)

so also ich bin alleine weitergekommen
mein Server ist fertig!

jetzt will ich aber einen e-mail Server proggen
hat jemand ne Anleitung dazu?

übrigens ich hab schon die Forensuche und Google benutzt

ausserdem fnd ich das ziemlich mies
wie ihr hier Neue anpflaumt

was soll denn das bitte?
ihr könnt doch gar ncht wissen ob ich gesucht habe oder nicht


----------



## dyrathror (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Nick,

schau mal unter: java.sun.com/products/javamail/ nach,
ich kenn allerdings den Funktionsumfang nicht, da noch nie genutzt.

Wenn es etwas professioneller werden soll schau Dir doch ansonsten einfach mal die Sourcen eines
OpenSource MTA an, z.B. Exim

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Nick H. (20. Mai 2005)

Danke
endlich mal ne vernünftige antwort


----------



## Anselmus (20. Mai 2005)

was heißt hier vernünftige antwort?

hab dir doch denlink zu dem buch gepostet. daß du das schon gelesen hast und was anderes suchst, kann ich ja nicht erahnen...


----------



## Nick H. (20. Mai 2005)

von dir red ich dich gar nicht

ich mein dyrathror

deine antwort ist der komplette Müll
neue anpflaumen von denen man nicht weiß ob sie die suche bnutzt haben oder nicht


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Mai 2005)

> Moin ich bin neu hier
> ich hab bis jetzt nur Me geproggt
> 
> ich hoffe mal euer Slogan da oben stimmt icon_wink.gif
> ...


Mit diesem Gedicht kannst du beim nächsten Poetry-Slam mitmachen...

>>ich hab bis jetzt nur Me geproggt
WAS IST DAS? Me? Hä??

>>so also ich will einen eigenen Server proggen
Und? Welchen Server? Email, Web, LDAP oder sonstwas?

>>also ich über wache einen Port is ja eh egal 
>>hab einfach mal 1234 genommen
Warum nicht 4321? Tolle Info!

>>aber was nun
Abwarten und Tee trinken

>>ich will das ganze ohne Servlets machen
HÄ? Was haben die Serlets auf einmal hier verloren??

>>ich will einen eigenen Server proggen
das hatten wir doch schon

>>wie soll ich die requests verarbeiten
welche requests? Willst du einen Webcontainer ala Tomcat programmieren? Hä?

>>ich kenne dafür keine Klasse
wofür? für welche "requests"? HTTP requests?? willst du einen webserver programmieren?

>>oder kann man ohne allzu großen aufwand 
>>Servlets in einen eigenen Server einbinden?
gar nicht, der Aufwand wäre RIESIG! es gibt keine Servlet-Klassen, in der API sind nur Interfaces definiert

nichts für ungut, aber lern erst mal eine präzise Frage zu stellen...


----------

